# Lyft stock



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I spent really close to $1,000 on this stock

Let's track it's progress .. Currently up 21%


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> I spent really close to $1,000 on this stock
> 
> Let's track it's progress .. Currently up 21%


What price did you get it at?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> What price did you get it at?


The original asking price


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

How? I kept checking earlier, it wouldn't let me. Not saying I was going to. I checked again, I can now.....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

teh744 said:


> How? I kept checking earlier, it wouldn't let me. Not saying I was going to. I checked again, I can now.....


Without being rude, if you have to ask this you probably should not be buying their stock


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Without being rude, if you have to ask this you probably should not be buying their stock


Haha.... naaa
I ran the ticker symbol through my brokerage account and it was showing all zeros. It finally started showing numbers a little bit ago. It was in the upper 80's.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

teh744 said:


> Haha.... naaa
> I ran the ticker symbol through my brokerage account and it was showing all zeros. It finally started showing numbers a little bit ago. It was in the upper 80's.


Who do you use


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> The original asking price


How did you get in on it? The issue was oversubscribed, are you a big customer with your broker?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> How did you get in on it? The issue was oversubscribed, are you a big customer with your broker?


I think the brokers firm is a big customer....


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Who do you use


Pnc


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

What was your reasoning for purchasing LYFT?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> What was your reasoning for purchasing LYFT?


I think we can safely rule out expectation of dividends funded by profit. That just leaves capital growth.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You should have sold it at the open. Making 20% in one minute is the best you would ever do on this one.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> What was your reasoning for purchasing LYFT?


The same reasoning for purchasing any ipo.... They tend to be very volitile


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Lyft stock will be propped up by the market makers for the first 30 days. You will see incredible amounts of "news" and spin. Those brokerage customers that bought the stock on the first day are told not to sell for the first 30 days or risk not being allowed to purchase future IPO's. So the market makers will support the stock until the beginning of May.

From the IPO proceeds, Lyft now has enough money to run at a loss (as they have been doing since they started) for the next 18-24 months. (This assumes they lose 980 million a year as they did last year) After that, they are out of business unless they can figure out a way to start making a profit. 

The Lyft employees and investors have restricted stock that can not be sold until September. The stock will be worth much less at that point and you will see this stock being sold at fire sale prices in an effort to get as much real money out of it as possible. 

If Lyft had been making money when the IPO was released, it would be a whole different ballgame. But the insiders probably figured this could not happen and decided to push this IPO while the getting was good and there were enough banks willing to underwrite this thing and had no idea how this business really operates.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I taught they give drivers some stocks. 
If they don’t, I hope their stock goes down as hell.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I taught they give drivers some stocks.
> If they don't, I hope their stock goes down as hell.


They gave some stock to the "Lyft Unicorn Drivers". Those are the drivers that have given 10,000 and 20,000 Lyft rides. No other drivers qualified. It was more of a PR stunt since just a handful of drivers qualified.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> They gave some stock to the "Lyft Unicorn Drivers". Those are the drivers that have given 10,000 and 20,000 Lyft rides. No other drivers qualified. It was more of a PR stunt since just a handful of drivers qualified.


Is there any driver that has 10000 rides with Lyft???


----------



## 2015NissanVersa (Sep 24, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> They gave some stock to the "Lyft Unicorn Drivers". Those are the drivers that have given 10,000 and 20,000 Lyft rides. No other drivers qualified. It was more of a PR stunt since just a handful of drivers qualified.


 I started driving for Lyft in Los Angeles in October 2013 and have been driving off and on since. I only have 2,000 miles, not 10,000. I did not receive stock.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Lyft was pretty straight forward in its official Prospectus that the SEC requires. They do recognize the need to attract and retain drivers to be successful

*"Risks Related to Our Business and Industry *​*Our limited operating history and our evolving business make it difficult to evaluate our future prospects and the risks and challenges we may encounter. *
We have been focused on ridesharing since our ridesharing marketplace launched in 2012, and our business continues to evolve. We regularly expand our platform features, offerings, services and pricing methodologies. This relatively limited operating history and our evolving business make it difficult to evaluate our future prospects and the risks and challenges we may encounter. These risks and challenges include our ability to:


 •​forecast our revenue and budget for and manage our expenses;​


•​attract new qualified drivers and new riders and retain existing qualified drivers and existing riders in a cost-effective manner;​


•​comply with existing and new laws and regulations applicable to our business;​


•​plan for and manage capital expenditures for our current and future offerings, including our network of shared bikes and scooters, and manage our supply chain and supplier relationships related to our current and future offerings;​


•​anticipate and respond to macroeconomic changes and changes in the markets in which we operate;​


•​maintain and enhance the value of our reputation and brand;​


•​effectively manage our growth;​


•​successfully expand our geographic reach;​


•​hire, integrate and retain talented people at all levels of our organization; and​


•​successfully develop new platform features, offerings and services to enhance the experience of users."​
If we fail to address the risks and difficulties that we face, including those associated with the challenges listed above as well as those described elsewhere in this "Risk Factors" section, our business, financial condition and results of operations could be adversely affected.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

why buy only 1000 dollars worth of stock ?
there are so many other great investment choices for you to earn .
even if this stock doubles in the next year its only 1000 profit.
if you are strapped for cash you my want to look at a website www.oanda.com . set up a practice account
you can earn some profits here with small amounts. and protect your investment. just dumping money on a ipo
not the best choice . this could crash on monday morning even pre market it could come down and open very low there is nothing you can do to protect your self with such a small of stock. you can not trade pre market or after hours . this is where the big boys trade stock and the general public gets screwed over. your stop loss will not work on some accounts after the market is closed. again some accounts we can trade after hours.
be careful guys i know its exciting lyft has a new ipo there are many safer choices


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Is there any driver that has 10000 rides with Lyft???


 I got 13,000...they gave me $1000 cash and the option to purchase stock with my own money if I wanted to. I took the cash and bought no stock...I don't know enough about the stock market to make an informed decision so it was an easy choice.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Lyfted13 said:


> I got 13,000...they gave me $1000 cash and the option to purchase stock with my own money if I wanted to. I took the cash and bought no stock...I don't know enough about the stock market to make an informed decision so it was an easy choice.


Good for you


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

I put in a limit order at $80. Luckily I cancelled the order before it crossed from 88 on down through to:


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Lyft stock will be propped up by the market makers for the first 30 days. You will see incredible amounts of "news" and spin. Those brokerage customers that bought the stock on the first day are told not to sell for the first 30 days or risk not being allowed to purchase future IPO's. So the market makers will support the stock until the beginning of May.
> 
> From the IPO proceeds, Lyft now has enough money to run at a loss (as they have been doing since they started) for the next 18-24 months. (This assumes they lose 980 million a year as they did last year) After that, they are out of business unless they can figure out a way to start making a profit.
> 
> ...


Good post.

IPO pushed / rushed for a few key reasons :

1) quarterly losses are getting higher.
2) recession coming
3) silly low cost competitors like bikes and scooters are hurting business...can't keep buying them
4) if they crush too many Ants revenue will drop too fast
5) low driver morale will take its toll through the next months and lower future revenue projections
6) 2nd quarter losses probably projected over 1 billion in losses.
7) 4th quarter 2018 was their best quarter EVER!

This , I predict, will trade in the mid to high 50's just before 3rd quarter numbers come out.
There will be a fast, but short term sell off and then, linger in the 50's until more positive news comes out.


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

Man this stock keeps going down and down


----------



## Brian Simmons (Dec 27, 2018)

A company that looses in the excess of 900million trading at $70 a share. I will pass. Will wait for it to drop to the 20-30 price range but then its too risky at that price. Better options for serious growth and definitely for dividends. I cant see Lyft giving dividends for years to come.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Just tell me how Lyft and Uber are going to actually make money.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Just tell me how Lyft and Uber are going to actually make money.


I think they are going to be looking to reduce their costs. Right now, a large portion of their revenues are being paid out to the partners. They would like to find a way to reduce that shrinkage.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I think they are going to be looking to reduce their costs. Right now, a large portion of their revenues are being paid out to the partners. They would like to find a way to reduce that shrinkage.


I have a better idea. How about charging the correct price for providing this taxi service so that the costs are all covered and the company makes a profit?


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I have a better idea. How about charging the correct price for providing this taxi service so that the costs are all covered and the company makes a profit?


Well cuz ur cabs are too cheap and why would anyone take a Lyft or Uber if it's not cheaper than a cab?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i am sorry for anybody the invested into the lyft stock.
i short the stock pre market hours . where all the action takes place.
this morning i got to ride the nice downside. i got a HUGE 10 dollar per share profit!
i am still short earning a nice profit as we speak.
for everybody that is long or bought this stock i know you hurting.
ok tonight the stock will recover from being over sold? at a point of support?
or it will continue to get slammed. we will know very shortly .
i am not offering any advice here.
if it does not have support you may want to pull back your shares?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I have a better idea. How about charging the correct price for providing this taxi service so that the costs are all covered and the company makes a profit?


The problem with that is the market won't stand for that kind of increase in price. I'm sure that Uber and Lyft both would love to get a major price increase. But that would cause a real reduction in number of trips.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The problem with that is the market won't stand for that kind of increase in price. I'm sure that Uber and Lyft both would love to get a major price increase. But that would cause a real reduction in number of trips.


There is nothing wrong with getting rid of the unprofitable (low fare) part of the business. That makes the rest of the business stronger.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I think we can safely rule out expectation of dividends funded by profit. That just leaves capital growth.


ROFLMAO


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

GTADriver said:


> Well cuz ur cabs are too cheap and why would anyone take a Lyft or Uber if it's not cheaper than a cab?


People will pay at least what a cab charges for Lyft Or Uber. Or they will take the bus.


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> There is nothing wrong with getting rid of the unprofitable (low fare) part of the business. That makes the rest of the business stronger.


Yes there is. Why would u take a Lyft or Uber if it isn't cheaper than a cab or even the metro? In my market downtown a lot of people are still using yellow.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> There is nothing wrong with getting rid of the unprofitable (low fare) part of the business. That makes the rest of the business stronger.


ROFLMAo, read my lips, get rid of low fares? ROFLMAO, LMAO, read my lips, if they raise prices, riders walk? get the pic? Uber/Lyft are Walmart on wheels. for all i know the smart guys are selling into these train wrecks, they don't make money, there biz model has never been tested and the need the Revenue so they can tell people they are growing, they are buzy making NO $$$,jmo


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

GTADriver said:


> Yes there is. Why would u take a Lyft or Uber if it isn't cheaper than a cab or even the metro? In my market downtown a lot of people are still using yellow.


Why would someone take a cab when Uber or Lyft are the same price?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Is there any driver that has 10000 rides with Lyft???


They all died from strokes


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Why would someone take a cab when Uber or Lyft are the same price?


ROFLMAO, maybe because a cab is marked? you know your getting a cab? Uber can't to street hails? I see a Yellow right over there? for the same $$$ do i just get into cab? or wait 30 minutes for a APP? PS ask that lady's family who got killed in South Carolina,2 days ago when she thought she was getting into a Uber, but turns out it wasn't a Uber,??JMO



Kodyhead said:


> They all died from strokes


ROFLMAO


----------



## GTADriver (Jan 24, 2019)

1974toyota said:


> ROFLMAo, read my lips, get rid of low fares? ROFLMAO, LMAO, read my lips, if they raise prices, riders walk? get the pic? Uber/Lyft are Walmart on wheels. for all i know the smart guys are selling into these train wrecks, they don't make money, there biz model has never been tested and the need the Revenue so they can tell people they are growing, they are buzy making NO $$$,jmo


Ya u know how many of my pax have told me they paid $3 for a ride? Or how they have $5 off for 10 or more rides? Hell I picked up a pax in one of our poorest neighbourhood and heard them say they have $10 off this ride. Like if your constantly spending money to compete with Uber how the hell will you make any money?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

GTADriver said:


> Ya u know how many of my pax have told me they paid $3 for a ride? Or how they have $5 off for 10 or more rides? Hell I picked up a pax in one of our poorest neighbourhood and heard them say they have $10 off this ride. Like if your constantly spending money to compete with Uber how the hell will you make any money?


Agreed


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I think they are going to be looking to reduce their costs. Right now, a large portion of their revenues are being paid out to the partners. They would like to find a way to reduce that shrinkage.


So far you make the most sense here. However, Lyft's concentrating on gaining market share as investors only care about growth. Yes they have to shrink costs. But notice how drives are taking more and more trips from lyft. Lyft's PT much better and smarter than Uber's surge. Uber actually now testing paying out lower surge to drivers and trying to gather how low drivers willing to continue taking rides. Drivers are becoming more conscious about how much uber taking from fares. So drivers getting more disgruntled with Uber. Lyft's PT causes drivers to stay in an area as bonus keeps growing. Meantime drivers pass on uber's pings expecting trips from lyft. 
Nevertheless, neither companies' business model is conducive to ever be profitable.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> So far you make the most sense here. However, Lyft's concentrating on gaining market share as investors only care about growth. Yes they have to shrink costs. But notice how drives are taking more and more trips from lyft. Lyft's PT much better and smarter than Uber's surge. Uber actually now testing paying out lower surge to drivers and trying to gather how low drivers willing to continue taking rides. Drivers are becoming more conscious about how much uber taking from fares. So drivers getting more disgruntled with Uber. Lyft's PT causes drivers to stay in an area as bonus keeps growing. Meantime drivers pass on uber's pings expecting trips from lyft.
> Nevertheless, neither companies' business model is conducive to ever be profitable.


for all i know Uber/Lyft is a ponzi scheme,knowing your selling a co that will never make a profit, and faking out investors with smoke and mirrors? only time will tell,JMO


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

1974toyota said:


> for all i know Uber/Lyft is a ponzi scheme,knowing your selling a co that will never make a profit, and faking out investors with smoke and mirrors? only time will tell,JMO


I'm not a legal expert. But in theory, taking from one driver to pay another smells like ponzi.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> I'm not a legal expert. But in theory, taking from one driver to pay another smells like ponzi.


LMAO, i'm not a legal expert, but i just follow my gut instinct,jmo


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Isn't it interesting that Lyft moved the lockup period to August 18? Just in time for Uber and Lyft stocks to crash to all time lows.

Be careful what you ask for, because you just might get it.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> People will pay at least what a cab charges for Lyft Or Uber. Or they will take the bus.


If the price jumps too much they might see a down turn in people getting a lyft or uber. A lot of people almost forget about cabs,they are so use to calling an uber or Lyft .

I work at a gas station near a college. I heard people say uber 14 to 15 min away. Call a cab the price is about the same withing in town. I got deer in head lights looks. I don't know any cab numbers ,in my hear I'm thinking Google it or 411 . I told one lady I seen the uber say 15 min away,I might be quicker to call a cab. She just gave me a a dismissing look.

I had to chuckle the uber must or cancelled it took her about 30 min for the uber to finally come.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I spent really close to $1,000 on this stock
> 
> Let's track it's progress .. Currently up 21%


Invest in Sears too. I hear they're doing great.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> There is nothing wrong with getting rid of the unprofitable (low fare) part of the business. That makes the rest of the business stronger.


Uber, as well as Lyft, don't see the low fare part of the business as unprofitable at all. The booking fees they collect are the same regardless of the length of the ride.

Remember, Uber doesn't incur any vehicle expenses to pick someone up. That's the secret as to how they can keep their prices low.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> There is nothing wrong with getting rid of the unprofitable (low fare) part of the business. That makes the rest of the business stronger.


the problem with that, is most of Uber's low fare rides,= most of there Biz,and they can't raise rates w/o losing pax to Lyft or Taxi's?jmo


----------

